# Opinions on Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross Bike



## saagusta (Jul 30, 2014)

I am looking for opinions on the Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross Bike. This would be my 1st cyclocross bike. I race mountain bikes and am interested in the cyclocross sport. Would this be a good starter bike to try out the sport and race with, and if I like it, does it look easily upgradeable? If not are there any other suggestions in that price range? Thanks Here is the link to it: 
Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross Bike - Cyclocross Bikes


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi, saagusta, and welcome. Here's one man's opinion:

In spite of the abundant snobbery against them (that I'm sure I have participated in), I will say that Nashbar has made some decent stuff -- they once sold an aluminum 26" mountain bike frame for like $150, and people built some freaky cheap and freaky fast bikes with them, many of which lasted for years. Their CX bike looks to be nothing special, but you could certainly do worse. 

That said, saving up a little more could get you something pretty great -- a used Kona Jake can be had for well under a grand. 

If you do go the Nashbar route, I'd encourage you to ride it as is for awhile, then upgrade components only as their weaknesses reveal themselves. In other words, instead of spending $300 to upgrade a $500 bike, just get an $800 bike.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

With the (today only) 21% off it's less than $435. It's not the best bike but for a first crosser (that you'll beat up) I doubt you could do better at that price. The reviews are pretty good.

I'd buy it and ride the hell out of it as it is. Don't even think about upgrades until things wear out.

If you can't get it within the next hour, Nashbar has 20% sales a couple of times a month.


----------



## steelguitars (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't know anything about this particular bike, but a friend that I mountain bike with just purchased their Steel cyclocross bike and I was pretty impressed by what he got for the money. We did a 40 mile ride on cross bikes some gravel, pavement and dirt roads the other day and he said he couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I love how they don't give you the specs...

I think Nashbar makes sense for what it is, which is an N+1 sort of thing to have a specialized bike without costing and arm and a leg. Considering the 21% off thing, if I had the extra cash, I probably would have just ordered their store-brand fat-bike. Heck, I'd be tempted to pick up their 650b mtb too, just to play around on. I wouldn't hesitate to buy their steel-cross bike for a commuter/light-touring type of bike. None of these would be my first choice, but on a budget, when I don't know if the bike would even get much use... it seems like a good approach.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a few old threads if you do a search talking about the frame, which looks to be the same between the complete bike and frame only they sell. Alot of very positive impressions. I say go for it, especially if you can get it with the extra 21% off still.

My first 2 seasons I raced a Performance Scattante frame (I believe Fuji built) and that thing was more than capable. It sure wasn't what was holding me back in races.


----------



## 50mission (Jul 30, 2014)

After trying to decide about their ultegra road bike, I finally pulled the trigger with the 21% off deal. For around $850, I don't think I could have gotten a better deal... and I looked, believe me... lbs'es, performance, BD, etc... A bit worried, but I can always send it back I guess. I'd say pull the trigger if you haven't already. If you haven't, I'm sure they'd still honor the deal if you called them about it directly. Good luck.


----------



## saagusta (Jul 30, 2014)

So I could race this and still be competative? Aside from physical ability, the bike wont hold me back?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

saagusta said:


> So I could race this and still be competative? Aside from physical ability, the bike wont hold me back?


No more than it being your first year racing cross will hold you back...

Your question could easily apply to any ten cross bikes that are double the price, there will always be a *better* bike.


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

saagusta said:


> So I could race this and still be competative? Aside from physical ability, the bike wont hold me back?


If you are already at racing fitness this bike will hold you back. Sora is a decent group on the road but cross is hard on components. The wheels are heavy which you notice even more riding through grass. 

Find a cross practice and race on your mountain bike the first couple times to see if you like it. Talk to racers to find out what kind of tires and brakes are best for your area. 

You are not going find a better deal on an entry level cross bike, especially if you wait for Nashbar's weekly 20% sale. But you probably won't be content with this bike after your second race.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

saagusta said:


> So I could race this and still be competative? Aside from physical ability, the bike wont hold me back?


I don't know if the bike makes that much difference in cyclocross racing, at least when compared to long road races.

Your physical condition, skill and experience make the most difference. I bet the best rider at a local race could finish near the front on that Nashbar.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Randy99CL said:


> I don't know if the bike makes that much difference in cyclocross racing, at least when compared to long road races.
> 
> Your physical condition, skill and experience make the most difference. I bet the best rider at a local race could finish near the front on that Nashbar.


This! I've been racing for a bit now, I've upgraded my frame (really wasn't needed, but was a deal I couldn't pass up) and I am still not at a level where my original Scattantes would be holding me back. Success in CX (or any other discipline to be honest) will be 99% about fitness and technique. Swap rides with your average local Cat 3 CX racer and they are still going to beat you 9 out of 10 times (or more).


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Randy99CL said:


> I don't know if the bike makes that much difference in cyclocross racing, at least when compared to long road races.
> 
> Your physical condition, skill and experience make the most difference. I bet the best rider at a local race could finish near the front on that Nashbar.


Physical fitness and skill make the most difference in any type of bike racing but.

The bike makes way more difference in CX than it does on the road. Weight to carry it on run ups/over barriers. Shifting when things get sloppy. Tires tires tires tires. Give your local cat 1 cx'er terrible clinchers and they will be a mess out there. 

That nashbar bike will get you by just fine as a beginner cx bike. But a better bike will make you faster than you currently are. (It will not make you fast unless you are already fast). I would loose 2-3 seconds on run ups and 1 second or so every lap on that bike just due to its weight, when trying to carry it over stuff.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

The nashbar bikes have been great deals for a long time. They're not magical, old technology, and older designs but that doesn't mean they're bad designs or anything at all. They save money by using what's already available instead of putting a bunch of money into R&D and sponsoring teams and that kind of thing. The bikes are very much like Bikesdirect bikes.

If you race mountain you can use your mountain bike to race cross, there are no tire limitations until you reach UCI level, which you are not if it's your first year racing. 

The nashbar bike COULD be a limiting factor on performance since handling is a big deal for cross and if it's a poor handling bike that would cause some problems. The shifting shouldn't be much of a problem, pretty much every group is good these days as long as it isn't a non-series component. The biggest performance upgrade is a good set of legs though, the bike is minimal in comparison.

A good route to go if you really start digging CX racing is getting a cheap "clunker" to start and when you decide it's time to get a nice shiny new bike, put that clunker in the pits for a pit bike. "B" bikes do a lot of things that are good, like allow you to finish a race if the "A" bike breaks, use it for warmups to save the "A" from premature mud build up, etc. If you spend the money to enter a race and travel to it, it's worth the insurance to have a jalopy in the pits to save the race. Last season my single speed "B" bike saved me two races when I broke a new-ish chain at the start and flatted in another, both first lap issues where I would have basically wasted the travel time and entry money had I not had something in the pits.

Most importantly, enjoy. Ride what you brung. Get something that you can afford to replace.


----------

